# Model 37



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

What's the going rate for a used model 37 Airweight? I just bought one of $200.00 and it is in good shape.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

$200 is a very sweet deal. Good find.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I paid $225 for mine, but I also got a speed loader and some stuff with it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The M-37 has a alloy frame. Says here in the Standard Catalog that $250 in good condition, $300 in Very GC, to $375 in EXC. 2006 was suppose to be the last year for them.


----------

